# Building Kegerator! The Old Drill Through Fridge Problem...



## Silvern (21/11/12)

Ok so I finally have all of my gear for building my first kegerator.

The fridge I'm using is a Fisher and Paykel P120 bar fridge:







Which, after some manifold and temperature control unit manipulation fits two 19L corny kegs comfortably side by side. It does not, however, fit a CO2 bottle AND both kegs so I'm left with no alternative but to drill some CO2 lines.

The obvious tricky part is where to drill the lines. I have felt the fridge when it's running and it's definitely hot in some spots on the sides and top. I'm assuming there is some sort of cooling line here but buggered if I know where. I know that I can make a paste up of rubbing alcohol and corn flour to find out, but just wondering if anyone has used this fridge? How and where did you drill the lines?

Everything else seems pretty straight forward but can't really make a start until I drill these lines!


----------



## tiprya (21/11/12)

I think the cooling for these fridges comes from the freezer plate entirely - I don't think there are any coolant lines in the walls (except up the back wall to get to the freezer).


----------



## Silvern (21/11/12)

tiprya said:


> I think the cooling for these fridges comes from the freezer plate entirely - I don't think there are any coolant lines in the walls (except up the back wall to get to the freezer).



OK. What would be making the sides and top of the fridge warm?


----------



## pcmfisher (21/11/12)

Yes, I would be surprised if there was any cooling lines in the sides.
However, I would still drill a small hole through plastic liner from the inside where you want your gas line to run and poke a bit of wire around in there and make sure.


----------



## Nick JD (21/11/12)

Got insurance on your house and car? Do the evaporation test.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (21/11/12)

if you're still not sure if there are coolant lines in the side where you want to put the line through, drill through a block of wood so that the drill bit only just pokes out, then use that as a spacer to just drill through the skin of the fridge. then with a piece of wire have a poke around for coolant lines..


----------



## Silvern (21/11/12)

Liam_snorkel said:


> if you're still not sure if there are coolant lines in the side where you want to put the line through, drill through a block of wood so that the drill bit only just pokes out, then use that as a spacer to just drill through the skin of the fridge. then with a piece of wire have a poke around for coolant lines..



Seems I need to just grow a pair and give it a crack using the drill/poke method. (ha!)


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/11/12)

I have converted the same fridge. There are definitely lines in the top.

the way to find them is.

Turn fridge off.
Mix up a paste (very runny, almost watery) of rubbing alcohol and corn flour.
Paint the top (and side if needed) with the paste
Turn fridge on.
The alcohol dries really quick where the lines are as they heat up.

easy way to find exactly where they are.


----------



## Nick JD (21/11/12)




----------



## Malted (21/11/12)

This shows a little bit of what is inside them


----------



## Hammer (21/11/12)

i have this same fridge and converted it to a 2 keg kegerator.

I drilled through the top, centred horizontally, approx 13cm from the back. i cant measure accurately as i cant removed it when its all connected. Beer, gas lines and font cooling pipe all going through the same hole.

pm me if u need any more details.


----------



## Huffy-Man (27/8/18)

Hammer said:


> i have this same fridge and converted it to a 2 keg kegerator.
> 
> I drilled through the top, centred horizontally, approx 13cm from the back. i cant measure accurately as i cant removed it when its all connected. Beer, gas lines and font cooling pipe all going through the same hole.
> 
> pm me if u need any more details.



Hi Mate,

I'm looking at installing a font on this fridge, would love to chat if you still have the fridge and can point me in the direction to avoid those lines?

cheers,


----------



## Steve Dowling (7/2/19)

Did you manage to install a font in this fridge @Huffy-Man? I'm looking to do the same and don't want to mess it up!


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/2/19)

Steve Dowling said:


> Did you manage to install a font in this fridge @Huffy-Man? I'm looking to do the same and don't want to mess it up!


Check out post 6 and 8 both good methods of finding (avoiding) the coolant lines.


----------



## Steve Dowling (7/2/19)

wide eyed and legless said:


> Check out post 6 and 8 both good methods of finding (avoiding) the coolant lines.


Yeah, I saw those, thanks. I was just hoping to hear from someone who had put a font on this fridge in case there were any gotchas.


----------

